# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Ici 2007

## ALE

Visto che da quest'anno si può compensare l'ICI con le imposte, significa che per tutti i comuni d'Italia il versamento può essere effettuato tramite F24 ? 
Grazie Ale

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sì, finalmente !!!  :Smile:     

> Visto che da quest'anno si può compensare l'ICI con le imposte, significa che per tutti i comuni d'Italia il versamento può essere effettuato tramite F24 ? 
> Grazie Ale

----------


## falcowa

Non Per Tutti I Comuni,
E' Necessario Informarsi Che Il Comune Interessato  Abbia Stipulato Apposita Convenzione Con L'agenzia Delle Entrate

----------


## danilo sciuto

Quella che citi tu, falcowa, è la normativa che vigeva fino all' 1/5/2007.
Oggi, il contribuente può versare come vuole, anche se il Comune non è d'accordo !!  :Smile:   :Smile:     

> Non Per Tutti I Comuni,
> E' Necessario Informarsi Che Il Comune Interessato  Abbia Stipulato Apposita Convenzione Con L'agenzia Delle Entrate

----------


## PINO

> Quella che citi tu, falcowa, è la normativa che vigeva fino all' 1/5/2007.
> Oggi, il contribuente può versare come vuole, anche se il Comune non è d'accordo !!

  E' ESATTO
SI PUO VERSARE E COMPENSARE CON L'F24

----------


## danilo sciuto

Segnalo, tra l'altro, che numerosi comuni (almeno in Sicilia, poi non so) stanno indicando, nelle comunicazioni che uniscono ai bollettini ici, che il pagmento tramite bollettino &#232; L'UNICA POSSIBILITA' CONCESSA.......  :Wink:  
E allora, delle due l'una:
- o le comunicazioni sono state scritte prima della modifica normativa ;
- oppure i comuni probabilmente devono pagare delle commissioni per gli incassi Ici avvenuti tramite F24. 
Per quanto mi riguarda, far&#242; pagare TUTTI tramite F24, anche se c'&#232; da pagare l'importo secco !! 
Sono simpatico, eh ??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PINO

Sai la fregature di versare con l' F24 qual'e' (mi sembra di non sbagliare)
Che se hai un'immobile prima abitazione (3901) devi arrotondare all'euro
se hai altri fabbricati (3904) devi arrotondare all'euro 
e cosi per per ogn codice diverso.
Rischi di pagare anche due euro in piu' (49 cnts x ogni cod) ....... o anche in meno.

----------


## vincenzo0

si infatti dobbiamo presumere che le lettere inviate in Sicilia dalla Serit siano state inviate prima delle recenti novità semplificative per i contribuenti e per noi addetti al lavoro: Finalmente le nostre stampanti possono stampare soltanto i modelli F24 (era ora).
Tra l'altro la semplificazione é naturalmente più importate per i contribuenti poiché possono compensare i crediti dei tributi/contributi, ora anche con i debiti dell'ICI di TUTTI I COMUNI.
Ciao

----------


## nic

> Sai la fregature di versare con l' F24 qual'e' (mi sembra di non sbagliare)
> Che se hai un'immobile prima abitazione (3901) devi arrotondare all'euro
> se hai altri fabbricati (3904) devi arrotondare all'euro 
> e cosi per per ogn codice diverso.
> Rischi di pagare anche due euro in piu' (49 cnts x ogni cod) ....... o anche in meno.

  Se non sbaglio, a seguito della L. 296/06 art. 1 comma 166 (Finanziaria 2007) tutti i tributi locali devono essere pagati con l'arrotondamento all'unità di euro e non più al centesimo di euro. Sia che si versi con F24 che con bollettino.

----------


## PINO

> Se non sbaglio, a seguito della L. 296/06 art. 1 comma 166 (Finanziaria 2007) tutti i tributi locali devono essere pagati con l'arrotondamento all'unità di euro e non più al centesimo di euro. Sia che si versi con F24 che con bollettino.

  E' quello che ho detto.....

----------


## NICOTIT

Buon giorno a tutti.
Desidero un Vostro parere: 
Una mia cliente possiede un immobile al 22% derivante dalla successione morti causa del padre.
L'altra parte dell'immobile è così ripartita: 22% ciascuno ad altri due fratelli e il restante 33% alla madre (coniuge superstite) per la quale è "prima casa".
Le suddette ripartizioni risultano anche al catasto fabbricati. 
Ai fini dei redditi, la cliente dichiara la propria quota dell'immobile con codice "9", mentre ai fini ici applica l'aliquota normale. 
Il quesito è questo: ritenete corretta la procedura? 
Un familiare della cliente nel 2006 non ha pagato ici per l'immobile comune, sostenendo che essendo prima casa della madre non occorreva pagarla. 
Vi ringrazio in anticipo..
Buon lavoro a tutti Voi.

----------


## PINO

> Buon giorno a tutti.
> Desidero un Vostro parere: 
> Una mia cliente possiede un immobile al 22% derivante dalla successione morti causa del padre.
> L'altra parte dell'immobile è così ripartita: 22% ciascuno ad altri due fratelli e il restante 33% alla madre (coniuge superstite) per la quale è "prima casa".
> Le suddette ripartizioni risultano anche al catasto fabbricati. 
> Ai fini dei redditi, la cliente dichiara la propria quota dell'immobile con codice "9", mentre ai fini ici applica l'aliquota normale. 
> Il quesito è questo: ritenete corretta la procedura? 
> Un familiare della cliente nel 2006 non ha pagato ici per l'immobile comune, sostenendo che essendo prima casa della madre non occorreva pagarla. 
> Vi ringrazio in anticipo..
> Buon lavoro a tutti Voi.

  Presumo di no. La mamma (coniuge superstite) se continua ad abitare la casa coniugale, ha il diritto di abitazione e come tale denuncera' tutto lei sia nell'UNICO / 730 (codice 1)  e sopratutto paghera' il 100% di ICI.
I figli sono nudi proprietari.

----------


## BarbaraB

> Presumo di no. La mamma (coniuge superstite) se continua ad abitare la casa coniugale, ha il diritto di abitazione e come tale denuncera' tutto lei sia nell'UNICO / 730 (codice 1)  e sopratutto paghera' il 100% di ICI.
> I figli sono nudi proprietari.

  Confermo avendo già dibattuto un caso del tutto simile sia con l'agenzia entrate sia con l'ufficio comunale ici. L'importante, ai fini dell'ici, è che il coniuge superstite abbia esercitato il diritto di abitazione (se non indicato nella copia di successione presentata in comune si può fare con una semplice autocertificazione o con una presentazione di denuncia ici) :Smile:

----------


## ivanajol

Salve a tutti. Ho un quesito che questa volta, purtroppo mi riguarda personalmente ed è piuttosto gaboloso: 
i miei suoceri possedevano: entrambi al 50% la casa di abitazione 
e poi in piu',  separatamente: 
mio suocero                   : al 100% una piccola proprieta' in campagna;
                                     con un piccolo terreno sempre al 100% 
mia suocera                   : al 50% con un suo nipote due locali affittati; 
Preciso che i miei suoceri hanno  due figli. 
Il problema purtroppo , è questo: nel mese di febbraio di quest'anno è venuta a mancare mia suocera, senza testamento. Si è provveduto alla  regolare denuncia di successione;
nel mese di maggio di quest'anno, è venuto a mancare anche mio suocero...altra denuncia di successione. 
Oltre allo sconvolgimento familiare che si è venuto a creare, che facilmente si può  immaginare, si è venuta a creare anche questa situazione ingarbugliatissima situazione a livello ICI. 
Esiste una legge in base alla quale UN SOLO EREDE si possa assumere l'onere di  presentare una unica dichiarazione ICI e di effettuare un SOLO VERSAMENTO ICI a nome suo e che comprenda l'Ici di tutti quanti? 
Ho sentito  in merito la segreteria Ici del mio comune il quale, notare bene, mi ha risposto che per "comodita''' loro occorre che ognuno (tramite ovviamente un erede) provveda a fare singoli versamenti...., calcolando ovviamente i singoli periodi e percentuali, mentre la dichiarazione Ici secondo loro non è da presentare in quanto essendo state fatte delle denunce di successione, in automatico l'Ufficio Entrate comunica loro le variazioni, rendendo superflue le mie eventuali dichiarazioni presentate. 
Ho chiesto se esiste una legge in merito che mi obblighi a comportarmi in tal modo ma......picche 
Potete aiutarmi??
Grazie mille

----------


## danilo sciuto

Effettivamente quello che ti hanno detto in merito alla dichiarazione ici è vero. Da qualche anno, la denunzia di successione la sostituisce in tutto e per tutto.
Per quanto riguarda la possibilità di far pagare uno solo, questa è prevista, ma per quanto riguarda la mia esperienza non l'ho mai fatta adottare in quanto è verosimile che poi arrivino agli altri coeredi degli avvisi di liquidazione e che quindi chi ha pagato - e anche chi non l'ha fatto - debbano andare all'Ufficio Ici a dimostrare che il pagamento di uno è stato completo.
Che dunque il pagamento di uno per conto anche di altri comproprietari è sicuro, ma non mi chiedere l'articolo di legge perchè non me lo ricordo. Che sia possibile è comunque, ribadisco, certo. 
Vedi tu. 
saluti   

> Salve a tutti. Ho un quesito che questa volta, purtroppo mi riguarda personalmente ed è piuttosto gaboloso: 
> i miei suoceri possedevano: entrambi al 50% la casa di abitazione 
> e poi in piu',  separatamente: 
> mio suocero                   : al 100% una piccola proprieta' in campagna;
>                                      con un piccolo terreno sempre al 100% 
> mia suocera                   : al 50% con un suo nipote due locali affittati; 
> Preciso che i miei suoceri hanno  due figli. 
> Il problema purtroppo , è questo: nel mese di febbraio di quest'anno è venuta a mancare mia suocera, senza testamento. Si è provveduto alla  regolare denuncia di successione;
> nel mese di maggio di quest'anno, è venuto a mancare anche mio suocero...altra denuncia di successione. 
> ...

----------


## ivanajol

ok..ci penserò... certo che la burocrazia per una piccolezza di imposta quale può essere l'ici è veramente assurda.... 
Grazie mille :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Una piccolezza di imposta ??  :Smile:  
Credo che l'Ici rappresenti per i comuni una tassa che dà importanti introiti ...   

> ok..ci penserò... certo che la burocrazia per una piccolezza di imposta quale può essere l'ici è veramente assurda.... 
> Grazie mille

----------


## cinzia2642

buongiorno,
che voi sappiate, esiste un minimo di versamento Ici su f 24 ?
il mio programma quest'anno non stampa alcuni versamenti che invece l'anno scorso su c/c postale stampava.
cos'è cambiato ?
grazie

----------


## swami

> buongiorno,
> che voi sappiate, esiste un minimo di versamento Ici su f 24 ?
> il mio programma quest'anno non stampa alcuni versamenti che invece l'anno scorso su c/c postale stampava.
> cos'è cambiato ?
> grazie

  dovrebbe essere 12 euro salvo delibere comunali  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Esiste un minimo, che credo sia 10 o 12 euro (adesso non ricordo, d'altronde il mio programma fa queste cose in automatico); il fatto è però che occorre verificare se il comune ha deliberato un _versamento minimo_ inferiore a tale soglia, perchè in caso positivo, è a quel valore che occorre fare riferimento. 
Una belle scocciatura, insomma !!   

> buongiorno,
> che voi sappiate, esiste un minimo di versamento Ici su f 24 ?
> il mio programma quest'anno non stampa alcuni versamenti che invece l'anno scorso su c/c postale stampava.
> cos'è cambiato ?
> grazie

----------


## NICOTIT

Salve a tutti.
Potrei chiedervi come vi state regolando con i versamenti minimi per l'ici?
Il mio software considera pagabile l'ici a partire da  12,00 in su..
Ho già contattato gli uffici ici di due comuni che, invece, alla mia domanda hanno risposto che il versamento è dovuto a partire da  2,00....
Non vorrei dover chiamare ogni singolo comune! 
Grazie!

----------


## danilo sciuto

:EEK!:  
Ho appena risposto nel post precedente il tuo, non hai letto ??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):     

> Salve a tutti.
> Potrei chiedervi come vi state regolando con i versamenti minimi per l'ici?
> Il mio software considera pagabile l'ici a partire da  12,00 in su..
> Ho già contattato gli uffici ici di due comuni che, invece, alla mia domanda hanno risposto che il versamento è dovuto a partire da  2,00....
> Non vorrei dover chiamare ogni singolo comune! 
> Grazie!

----------


## cris

scusate ma come vi alzate presto??????
anche a me è capitata una cosa simile per un comune della Basilicata insistono a far pagare con bollettino ma io insisto a far pagare con F24, il cliente ha preferito ascoltare il "consiglio" del comune 
mah
                                  saluti a tutti

----------

